# Koblenz baut Autobahnen!!



## Möhre (15. September 2004)

Hab mich heute ziemlich *möhren-mäßig* aufgeregt...   
Sind die Koblenzer jetzt total am durchdrehen??? Im ganzen Stadtwald werden grade die schönsten Singletrails und Waldwege zu Waldautobahnen planiert und mit feinstem Schotter/Sand überzogen! 
Und das an Stellen, wo man den Sinn wirklich nicht erkennen kann.   
Bsp. der kleine Pfad von der Laubach links hoch, der Weg von der Burg Stolzenfels zum Fernsehturm... und nach den Mengen Schotter/Sand, die da noch liegen und der Anzahl der Bagger, die im Wald stehen, sind die noch nicht fertig!


----------



## sulibats (16. September 2004)

Ja, das mit dem kleinen Pfad an der Laubauch hab ich am Montag auch feststellen müssen  Ich weiss auch gar nicht was das werden soll; der Boden ist viel zu weich um darauf fahren oder laufen zu können.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skytalker (16. September 2004)

Jo habs auch erst gestern bemerkt, aber hochfahren ist da fast unmöglich bei dem weichen Untergrund.
Weiss jemand ob da noch mehr geplant ist? Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die nur ein paar Pfade machen und den Rest so lassen.


----------



## Chr!s (16. September 2004)

Ja, ja, ich durfte die abrupt stoppende Wirkung des neuen Belags gestern auch erleben. War schon etwas dunkel und ich bin nach Stolzenfels runter. Nicht gerade langsam aber dann musste ich zwangsläufig das Tempo rausnehmen, weil mich dieser vermaledeite Sand ins Schlingern gebracht hat. Man sieht noch deutlich die Spuren der Bikerkollegen, die auch schon durchgeeiert sind, waren nicht viele und ich glaube, jetzt wird da auch so schnell keiner mehr fahren. Entweder ist der feine Kies irgendwo Abfallprodukt oder es wird wirklich damit der Wald zugefahren um den älteren Herrschaften das Wandern, wie auf Federn zu ermöglichen. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie der Mist nach einem richtig starken Regen aussieht!

Als dann,   

*Chr!S*


----------



## bran (16. September 2004)

wird das jetzt betoniert oder liegt da "nur" Sand oder wie muß ich mir das momentan vorstellen
welchen Weg meint ihr denn an der Laubach ? 
da bin ich am Sonntag noch lang, ist mir gar nix aufgefallen


----------



## Rockyalex! (16. September 2004)

Die sind da immer noch dran, wäre dir aber aufgefallen.


----------



## Möhre (16. September 2004)

bran schrieb:
			
		

> wird das jetzt betoniert oder liegt da "nur" Sand oder wie muß ich mir das momentan vorstellen
> welchen Weg meint ihr denn an der Laubach ?
> da bin ich am Sonntag noch lang, ist mir gar nix aufgefallen



...das wäre dir definitiv aufgefallen... kann noch nicht so alt sein, liegt noch kaum Laub drauf und Spuren sind auch verdammt wenig drin. Weiter oben an der Burg Stolzenfels ist das schon verdichtet, da kann man dann wieder einigermaßen fahren, aber es sieht auch einfach nur bescheuert aus das graue Zeug!!
Das würde mich auch als Wanderer stören, deshalb versteh ich die Aktion echt nicht.

An der Laubach direkt die erste Möglichkeit links, da wo die recht steile Treppe drin war... runterfahren ist da jetzt zwar total easy... aber insgesamt ist es die Strecke einfach nicht mehr wert, bis Koblenz zu fahren.

Werde wohl lieber wieder auf meine Haustrails an der Mosel ausweichen... und hoffen, dass das Donnerloch ein Donnerloch bleibt...


----------



## schaengel (17. September 2004)

Möhre schrieb:
			
		

> Im ganzen Stadtwald werden grade die schönsten Singletrails und Waldwege zu Waldautobahnen planiert und mit feinstem Schotter/Sand überzogen!



Hört sich ja gar nicht gut an. Der schöne Stadtwald! Tja, so fängt's immer an, alles im Namen des Fortschritts. Und irgendwann wird's asphaltiert...


----------



## Ploughman (17. September 2004)

Hi Leute,

kenne mich in der Gegend zwar nicht aus, aber: Waldautobahnen mit weichem Belag, das werden bestimmt Reitwege! Durch die Wandlung von Trail nach Reitweg hat man auch in der Ville eine Unmenge schöner Wege zerstört, bzw. unbrauchbar gemacht. Denn diese Mischung aus Sand und PferdescheiBe ist wahrlich verzichtbar (Sand alleine ginge ja noch, um Zähigkeit zu trainieren...).

Rechnet also mal mit dem schlimmsten,

Ploughman


----------



## Skytalker (17. September 2004)

Reitwege erden das nicht, denn da oben reitet sicher keine entlang. Aber dass die da noch asphaltieren könnte ich mir bei dem Untergrund gut vorstellen, denn das sieht nicht aus als wäre es schon fertig.


----------



## Chr!s (17. September 2004)

Skytalker schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dass die da noch asphaltieren könnte ich mir bei dem Untergrund gut vorstellen, denn das sieht nicht aus als wäre es schon fertig.



Wozu? Eine Anbindung an die B 327 ist sinnlos. Den Kühkopf erreicht man sowieso über die Laubach und die 327 schneller. Und dass Besucher vom Schloss weiter hoch fahren, kann ich mir ebenfalls nicht vorstellen. Also eine Asphaltierung macht für mich keinen Sinn. Vielleicht fragt man mal bei der Stadt nach, was da nun wirklich im Gange ist, denn Spekulationen bringen hier nicht viel.

Als dann,    

*Chr!S*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael (23. September 2004)

Hi

Das selbe haben wir in Boppard schon hinter uns..

Wenn man noch nen monat wartet wird das zeuch knallhart, aber bei regen schwimmt einem der Weg entgegen. 

Zum uphill sind die wege nun wie geschaffen. downhill schön schnell, aber genause schön langweilig.

Grüsse

Azrael


----------



## Möhre (23. September 2004)

Azrael schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Das selbe haben wir in Boppard schon hinter uns..



Aber in Boppard haben die ja "nur" aus breiten Wegen *breite planierte* *Wege* gemacht, oder?? Soviel ich weiß wurden die schmalen Trails doch in Ruhe gelassen...?

Dass die Piste in Koblenz noch fest wird, bezweifle ich nicht, da steht wie gesagt genug schweres Gerät im Wald rum...

Naja, bald ist´s abends wieder früh dunkel und dann bleibt mir eh nur Zeit am WE zu biken und da werde ich dann wohl an der Mosel bleiben. Und den Rest der Woche muss ich wieder laufen gehn... *snief*  

Aber trotzdem: sehr schade um den schönen Laubach-Pfad!


----------



## sulibats (28. September 2004)

So es gibt Neuigkeiten: Wir fuhren heute im Stadtwald oberhalb der Königsbacher im Wald, wo auch eine Hütte + 2 Bänke mit Ausblick auf die gegenüberliegene Rheinseite ist (ka wie das genau heißt), jedenfalls führt da ein kleiner Pfad hin. Als wir also kurz dort verweilten kam der Förster des Weges entlang und erklärte uns, das wir dort nicht fahren dürfen. Überhaupt sind laut Waldgesetz alle Wege für uns tabu, welche nicht mit einem Forst-LKW befahrbar sind, d.h. entsprechend breit und befestigt. Ebenso der neu aufgeschüttete Weg von der Laubuch zum Rittersturz und dort weiter Richtung Abenteuer-Spielplatz. Dieser ist mit einer polizeilichen!! Verfügung für Radfahrer gesperrt (zu erkennen an dem "Fußgänger"-Schild). Es besteht im Moment noch eine gewisse Übergangszeit, in der sozusagen erstmal ermahnt wird. Wir wurden jetzt also ermahnt und beim nächsten Mal sind 35!!! Strafe fällig. 

Sprüche wie "Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe" oder "Das Nichtmitführen des Personalausweises ist eine Ordnungswidrigkeit" waren auch mit dabei. Er wollte sich nämlich unsere Namen aufschreiben, worauf mein Kumpel sagte, er hätte gar keinen Ausweis dabei. Er würde keinen Namen nennen, der Förster müsse also wenn notwendig die Polizei kommen lassen.

Das Waldschutzgesetz besteht in dieser Form laut Förster bereits seit 2 Jahren und die MTBler im Stadtwald würden einfach überhand nehmen, die schmalen nicht befestigten Pfaden würden durch die tiefen Furchen durch Erosion abgetragen und müssten teuer wieder hergerichtet werden und dafür käme kein MTB-Verein auf.

Der neue Weg, welcher von Koblenz bis Bingen verlaufen soll, wird übrigens für die Wanderer hergerichtet. Der Zustand, wie er jetzt von der Laubach zum Rittersturz vorzufinden ist, entspricht dem Endzustand, d.h. da wird nix betoniert. Man möchte sich darauf konzentrieren, das Wanderer zufrieden und sicher wandern können. Schon bald würden viele Wanderer mit Bussen nach Koblenz gebracht um dann hier gemütlich eine Abenteuerwanderung Richtung St. Goard oder Bingen zu starten. Und da es da immer wieder Probleme mit Mountainbikern gibt, wird jetzt mal durchgegriffen. Dazu kommt, dass die Downhiller richtig böse Buben sind, welche einfach den Weg mit einer wahnsinns Geschwindigkeit kreuzen und dabei die alten Leute erschrecken würden, ausserdem komme es häufig zu schweren Unfällen. Achso und sollte er mal einen Biker abseits von Pfad und Strecke im Wald rumpflüggend erwischen, "dann gibt es ein Donnerwetter", sprich Anzeige.

Also dann passt mal schön auf wo ihr langfahrt und immer schön nett sein zu den Wanderern, denn die bringen die dicke Kohle nach Koblenz.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Mc_Fly (28. September 2004)

Amen !!

Komplett durchgeknallt ........... !!

So langsam stinkt es mir in der BRD zu wohnen ......
Nur noch Querolanten, Besserwisser und alte verdatterte Greise (Spielverderber).

Was ist denn mit den Reitern.
Die machen meiner Meinung nach mehr kaputt wenn die im Galopp laufen.

greetz
Marco


----------



## Möhre (28. September 2004)

...da haben wir den Salat  !
Also ich werde mir dann morgen mal meine Verwarnung beim Oberförster abholen... 
Glaubt keiner, dass man da noch was gegen machen kann??
Also das mit den Bussen voll Wanderern scheint mir ja eher ne blöde Ausrede zu sein...

Auf Forststraßen-Biken hab ich echt keine Lust (glaube auch nicht, dass ich dann noch jemanden zum mitfahren animieren könnte), was zur Folge hätte, dass ich meine MTB-Gruppe (BSG) aufgeben müsste, denn die Ordnungsgelder wird mein Arbeitgeber wohl nicht zahlen wollen... 

... dachte nicht, dass in Koblenz die Biker-Lobby *soooo* klein ist.

Greetz, Möhre


----------



## sulibats (28. September 2004)

Laut ihm gilt diese Regel auch für Reiter, d.h. Reiter, Fahrradfahrer oder auch Rollstuhlfahrer sind gleichstellt, dürfen sich also nur auf Wegen bewegen, welche die oben genannte Bedingung erfüllen. Die Schilder auf denen den Reitern die Benutzung eines bestimmten Weges erlaubt ist, sind hinfällig. Dem fügte er noch hinzu, das sich die Reiter durch ihren Verein oder was auch immer, angeblich an den Kosten für die Wiederherstellung der Wege beteiligen, was dem Reit"sport" ja durchaus zuzutrauen wäre, denn ein "Sport" der Armen ist das sicher nicht  

Wir haben uns ziemlich lange mit dem Förster "unterhalten", auch wenn die Seiten natürlich extrem verfahren sind. Er meinte unter anderem auch, das die Mountainbiker kein Bewusstsein für die Schäden haben, welche durch das Fahren auch schmalen Wegen angerichtet werden, worauf ich entgegnete, das ich mit meinem Rad selbst und ohne weitere Umweltverschmutzung in den Stadtwald fahre und somit sehr wohl sogar noch was zum Umweltschutz betrage, ganz im Gegensatz zu den Läufern oder Wanderer, welche gerade am Wochenende erstmal x-km mit dem Auto anfahren, um überhaupt dort laufen zu können.

Im Endeffekt ging es ihm darum uns klarzumachen, dass die Stadt ja eigentlich kein Geld hat, das Geld aber genehmigt wurde und nun dafür zu sorgen ist, das diese Investition die nächsten 10 Jahre hält. Er meinte, wenn wir für die Schäden aufkommen würden, weil die Wege bereits nach 3 Jahren wieder erneuert werden müssen, wäre das kein Thema. Da das aber kein MTB-Verein trägt (warum auch?!), muss eben mit Strafen oder Anzeigen dafür gesorgt werden, das dies so bleibt. Darauf hin sagte mein Kumpel das jemand der kein Auto fährt, trotzdem Steuern zahlt für Straßenschäden, die er mit Sicherheit nicht verursacht hat. Seine Antwort: "Das ist eben Demokratie".

Also mir fällt dazu nix mehr ein. Ich kann verstehen, das der Boden je nach Zustand sicher geschädigt wird, aber wenn ich mir z.B. den Trail zur Königsbacher anschaue; der wird wahrscheinlich auch die nächsten 10 Jahre trotz weiterer Befahrung so bleiben.

Die Biker-Lobby in Koblenz ist sicher nicht klein, aber eine Meinung zu haben reicht nicht. Es geht um Geld.

Auch wenn noch eine gewisse Übergangszeit herrscht, würde ich doch eher empfehlen bei Sichtung des Försters die Reiseroute kurzfrisitg zu ändern und sich zügig zu entfernen, denn irgendwann sind die 35 fällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Möhre (28. September 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht um Geld.



Das find ich ja grade so widersinnig! Wenn die so knapp bei Kasse wären, kämen die gar nicht auf die Idee, Waldwege, die keiner benutzt, zu sanieren.
Da gäbe es doch genug Straßen usw., die es nötiger hätten...
Mal ehrlich, ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass mir auf dem Laubach-Pfad mal ein Wanderer begegnet wäre... die fahren doch alle mit Ihren Autos hoch zum Rittersturz oder zum Waldparkplatz und gehn von da aus spazieren. Und das doch überwiegend auf den breiten Forstwegen.

*Kein* Geld wäre doch das erste Argument, alles so zu lassen, wie es ist.
Diese kleinen Pfädchen sind doch "selbstsanierend", bei uns an der Mosel wird da doch auch kein Geld reingesteckt (höchstens mal für ne neue Bank an nem Aussichtspunkt...); die Wanderer und Biker bewahren durch ihre Benutzung der Wege diese doch vor dem "Zuwuchern". 

Selbst wenn ich naturliebender Wanderer wäre, würde ich definitiv nicht auf solchen planierten Wegen laufen wollen. Dieser hellgraue Schotter würde mich echt aggressiv machen. 

Meines Erachtens hat da jemand kräftig seinem Hass auf die MTBiker Luft gemacht... und bislang leider keine Gegenreaktion erhalten!


----------



## Pedalritter (29. September 2004)

Tststs ,

ich versteh diese Welt nicht mehr   . Da fragt man sich doch wer hier eigentlich Umweltschädigend ist , der Biker auf nem schmalen Weg , oder Forstarbeiter mit ihren Rückmaschinen mitten im Wald   . Oder glaubt denn wirklich jemand das die ihre Spuren im Waldboden wieder zuziehen ??  Oder ist der Biker Umweltweltverschmutzer weil  er seine Getränke in Flaschen oder Rucksäcken mitführt   . Oder doch der wanderer der seine Papierchen einfach fallen lässt ??
Und irgendwann kommt dann eine Wegemaut für Wanderer , weil ja irgendjemand denen ihren Müll aufsammeln muß , und der muß ja auch bezahlt werden . Was glaubt ihr was dann los ist   .
Wenn jeder etwas Rücksicht auf den anderen nimmt , klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn .
Wir alle zahlen Steuern , und für was ?? Damit man in seiner Lebensqualität eingeschränkt wird   Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein .
Man zahlt Kfz-Steuer und die Strassen werden immer schlechter , aber der Wald immer feiner !!!
Warum soll man bestehende wege nicht nutzen dürfen , egal wie breit die sind , die sind halt mal da !!!
Das was in unserer Umgebung mitlerweile abgeht , bestärkt mich immer mehr in die DIMB einzutreten   , man kann sich doch nicht alles gefallen lassen !!

Greetz


----------



## bran (29. September 2004)

ich glaube nicht dass demnächst Busse nach Koblenz kommen und dann die Leute bis St.Goar o Bingen durch den Wald wandern. scheint mir irgendwie unrealistisch - Weg zu weit !  
ich meine richtige Wanderer legen diese Tour wenn sie möchten jetzt auch schon zurück, die warten nicht auf asphaltierte Wege...

und findet ihr denn auch dass es soo viele Biker im Stadtwald gibt? ich finde es kommt zwar vor, dass man jemand begegnet, aber auch nicht sooo oft - 
oder ist das nur mein Empfinden ? 

ich hab das bis jetzt noch nicht selbst gesehen und weiß immer noch nicht um welche Wege es da genau geht
war das die Hütte, wo man auf der alten Römerstraße rauskommt wenn man weiterfährt (da steht irgendwann links) so ne Art Bauwagen auf der linken Seite ?


----------



## Tiger 2001 (29. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann Pedalritter nur Zustimmen!!!!!!! Biker halten Wege die kein Mensch mehr kennen würde aufrecht, alleine durch das Befahren. Biker machen Wege kaputt, da kann ich nur lachen wenn ich sehe was in diesem Jahr im Stadtwald so mit Forstgeräten kaputt gewalzt wurde. 
Auf den schmalen Pfaden hab ich noch nie einen Wanderer getroffen, eher auf den breiten Waldwegen. Wenn wir jetzt nur noch auf den breiten Wegen fahren dürfen, gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur eher mehr Ärger.
Die Stimmung im Wald wird irgendwie aggressiver, das spürt man schon. Vor drei Jahren hat niemand Holzstämme über den Weg vom Fernsehturm zum Forsthaus gelegt. Heute liegen alle paar Meter welche. Ich würde mal gerne wissen wer dafür eigentlich Verantwortlich ist, und welche Strafe für so Jemanden vorgesehen ist.
Biker und Umwelt ich glaube das passt sehr gut zusammen, auch bei uns im Stadtwald! 
Zum Abschluss kann ich nur Pedalritter Zitieren: 
Wenn jeder etwas Rücksicht auf den anderen nimmt , klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn .

Gruß
T.


----------



## Chr!s (29. September 2004)

Wenn der GrÃ¼nrock meint, uns mit seiner 35â¬ Drohung komplett aus dem Wald fernhalten zu kÃ¶nnen, hat er sich geschnitten!
Er ist zwar als Beauftragter der Stadt berechtigt die BuÃgelder einzusacken, aber wie soll er? Kommt es demnÃ¤chst zu wilden Verfolgungsfahrten quer durch den Koblenzer Stadtwald? Ich weiÃ, wer dabei als Sieger hervorgehen  wird.
Der Jeep des FÃ¶rsters schafft nicht jeden Single-Trail!

SpaÃ beiseite, hier im Forum kÃ¶nnen wir zwar unserem Ãrger Luft machen aber wer von den Verantwortlichen bekommt das mit? Von denen wird wohl niemand hier herumsurfen. Die Auseinandersetzung mit dem FÃ¶rster sollte FrÃ¼chte tragen!
@ sulibats: Hast du den Namen vom Herrn FÃ¶rster? Dann wÃ¤re es mÃ¶glich, mal die Stadt anzuschreiben und unserem MiÃmut Ausdruck zu verleihen. 

Leserbriefe in der Rhein-Zeitung usw. wÃ¤ren ebenfalls ne MÃ¶glichkeit. Die Ãffentlichkeit muss wachgerÃ¼ttelt werden, was im Wald so passiert und mit welchen Projekten Geld in den Wind geblasen wird. Ich denke, dass wir dadurch mehr erreichen kÃ¶nnen, als uns nur hier im Forum darÃ¼ber aufzuregen!

*Chr!S*


----------



## sulibats (29. September 2004)

Ne, den Namen des Fösters hab ich nicht, auf der Jacke stand nur "Förster"  Hab in dem Moment auch nicht daran gedacht, nach dem Namen zu Fragen. Ich hab mich schon zurückgehalten um da nicht ausfallend zu werden.

Bzgl. der Rhein-Zeitung meinte er, dass dazu bald einige Artikel erscheinen würden, welche sich mit dem Thema befassen und somit dafür sorgen, dass keiner mehr sagen kann, er wüßte von nix. Er meinte auch, dass es keinen Sinn macht extra Bikeparcours herzurichten, da diese dann eh nicht ausnahmslos genutzt würden, sondern weiterhin jeder dort fährt, wo er will. Ich fragte ob er damit Boppard meinte: "Ja, da sieht man, dass es nicht funktioniert".

Ich weiss nur, das solche Maßnahmen Wanderer und Mountainbiker sicher nicht näher zusammenbringen und die Selbstjustiz mancher Wanderer, die Bäume quer über die Strecken legen, trägt dazu auch nicht bei. Sollte ich dabei mal jemanden dabei "erwischen, dann würde ich jedenfalls nicht zögern, die Polizei zu rufen.


----------



## Mc_Fly (29. September 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fragte ob er damit Boppard meinte: "Ja, da sieht man, dass es nicht funktioniert".



Ja, klar. 
Erst die Strecke zerstören und dann sich wundern das wieder kreuz und quer durch den Wald gefahren wird.

kopfschüttel über diese Aroganz   

greetz
Marco


----------



## Chr!s (29. September 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. der Rhein-Zeitung meinte er, dass dazu bald einige Artikel erscheinen wÃ¼rden, welche sich mit dem Thema befassen...
> 
> Ich weiss nur, das solche MaÃnahmen Wanderer und Mountainbiker sicher nicht nÃ¤her zusammenbringen und die Selbstjustiz mancher Wanderer, die BÃ¤ume quer Ã¼ber die Strecken legen, trÃ¤gt dazu auch nicht bei. Sollte ich dabei mal jemanden dabei "erwischen, dann wÃ¼rde ich jedenfalls nicht zÃ¶gern, die Polizei zu rufen.



Sobald die Artikel in der RZ erscheinen, hoffe ich auf rege Resonanz unsererseits!

Bzgl. den Bikeparcours ist zu sagen, dass Boppard damit auf jeden Fall einen groÃen Schritt in Richtung Biketourismus getan hat und dieser ist vorbildlich. Zwar steht die Rekultivierung der illegalen Strecke am Wolfskopf noch aus und die BaumaÃnahmen an der Neuen werden immer wieder durch irgendwelche Beschwerden blockiert, doch gehe ich fest davon aus, dass sie sich etablieren und jede Menge an Bikern anziehen wird. Sie wird mit Sicherheit mehr begeistern, als der "neue Abenteuerwanderweg". Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann sich sowieso noch niemand die Aussage erlauben, dass das nicht funktioniert! Auch "OberfÃ¶rster Hugo" nicht!

@ sulibats: Die Anzeige derjenigen, die BÃ¤ume und dergleichen den Bikern in den Weg legen, ist ohne Frage gerechtfertigt. Nicht selten hat man hier versuchte KÃ¶rperverletzungs- und sogar TÃ¶tungsdelikte vorliegen. Festhalten darf man die Personen jedoch nicht, solange es nicht zu eindeutigen Straf- oder Verletzungshandlungen gekommen ist. Also eher auf die Personenbeschreibung und besondere Kennzeichen (z.B. Kleidung, Aussehen, mitgefÃ¼hrte GegenstÃ¤nde, Kfz-Kennzeichen usw.) achten und der Polizei Ã¼bermitteln.

15:20 Uhr
Ich habe eben mal mit der Stadt telefoniert, das Tiefbauamt ist zustÃ¤ndig. Die bauen den "Rhein-Burgen-Wanderweg". Dort hatte ich einen Herrn SpÃ¶th (phonetisch)  am Rohr, der wohl gestern zusammen mit dem FÃ¶rster Kutschinski (auch phonetisch)  die vier Bikerkollegen angehalten hat. 
Er hat eigentlich noch mal das bestÃ¤tigt, was sulibats oben aufgefÃ¼hrt hat.
1. "Schmale" Wege sind fÃ¼r Mountainbiker tabu.
2. Erlaubt sind die Wege, die auch mit Lkw befahrbar sind.
3. Der Pfad vom Rittersturz zur Laubach runter ist ganz gesperrt.
Das Ganze resultiere aus dem neuen Waldgesetz von Rheinland-Pfalz. Hab's leider noch nicht im Netz finden kÃ¶nnen. Vielleicht einer von euch?

Vor allem aber, und da muss ich ihm zustimmen, sind die Fahrten durchs Unterholz oder Bepflanzungen verboten! Er sagte mir, dass ihm und dem FÃ¶rster gestern zwei Biker aus der o.a. Vierergruppe nochmals begegnet wÃ¤ren, wobei einer durch eine Aufforstung gefahren sei. 
Leute (wenn das stimmt), das muss doch nicht sein oder? Man kann's auch Ã¼bertreiben und brauch sich dann nicht zu wundern, dass der Mountainbikesport so verschrien wird. Klar, es sind nur einzelne schwarze Schafe aber es fÃ¤llt auf ALLE zurÃ¼ck! (Das grenzt echt an BlÃ¶dheit durch die Schonung zu fahren noch wo der FÃ¶rster dabei ist )  
35 â¬ reichen bei sowas nicht.

Den Herrn Kutschinski persÃ¶nlich hab ich leider nicht ans Rohr bekommen. Der sei eher morgens erreichbar, so Herr SpÃ¶th. 

*Chr!S*


----------



## bran (29. September 2004)

was sind denn schmale Wege ? 
das würde ja bedeuten man darf nur auf den asphaltierten Wegen fahren    ? versteh ich nicht die ganze Aktion

edit: hab was im Internet gefunden : schmale Wege sind scheinbare alle unter 3,5 Meter    das gibts doch nicht 

http://www.fa-tourismus.adfc.de/index.htm?/mtbrlp.htm

edit 2.: hm aber von einer Änderung des Landeswaldgesetzes steht da nix, das stand wohl im Jahre 2000 schon mal zur Debatte, aber ich find im Internet nichts dass sich das jetzt geändert hat


----------



## sulibats (29. September 2004)

-> http://www.wald-rlp.de/download/lwaldg.pdf
Landeswaldgesetz
-> http://www.dimb.de/dimbarchiv/sitesdimb/dimbrplwaldg.html
Noch ein paar Infos...

@bran: Die Definiton, ab wann ein Weg schmal ist, ist sicher nicht eindeutig. Das spielt, wenn man den Gesetzes Text entsprechend auslegt aber auch keine Rolle, da es ja auch ausreicht explizit zu nennen, wo das fahren erlaubt ist und zwar "nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen". Und die 3,5m Regel wurde wieder rausgenommen, siehe auch 2. Link oben.

@Chr!s: Was für eine Vierergruppe? Damit sind wir nicht gemeint. Nicht dass das mit dem durchpflüggen des Waldes abseits der Wege auf mich/uns zurückfällt, das waren wir nicht! Waren bei uns aber auch 2 Leute, der Förster in seiner Uniform und noch ein 2. Herr, der sich dazu aber nicht äußerte. 
Dem Querfeldeinfahren möchte ich aber trotzdem hinzufügen, das wohl auch einige der heutigen Trails dadurch kommen, das mal irgendeiner Querfeldein gefahren ist und ihm einige folgten, wodurch der Boden dort festgefahren wurde und überhaupt erst Trails frei vom wuchernden Wald entstehen konnten. Als Beispiel möchte ich nur mal das Stück oberhalb des Königsbacher-Trails nennen, an dessen Anfang wir auch gestern die Unterhaltung mit dem Förster hatten (Hütte + 2 Bänke). Dieser Weg mündet am Eingang zum Königsbacher-Trail an der Bank auf den regulären Waldweg. Und dieser Trail wäre nicht da, wenn sich da nicht mal jemand über die Regeln hinweggesetzt hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (30. September 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> -> @Chr!s: Was für eine Vierergruppe? ... [...] diese[...] Trail wäre[n] nicht da, wenn sich da nicht mal jemand über die Regeln hinweggesetzt hätte.




Herr Spöth sprach von einer Vierergruppe, die ihnen gestern begegnet sei. Kann sein, dass denen insgesamt vier Mountainbiker begegnet sind und er sie alle über einen Kamm schert. Aber spätestens nach dem Querfeldeinfahren macht er das sowieso mit jedem MTBler. 
Gut sind die Herren auf uns jedenfalls nach der Aktion nicht mehr zu sprechen. Ich denke einen positiven Eindruck würde eine Entschuldigung machen. Aber ob derjenige den Mumm dazu hat?
Wie gesagt, Herr Spöth hat mir das alles erzählt, ich weiß nicht, ob das wirklich zutreffend ist und weiß auch nicht, wer die betreffende Person sein soll!
Es ist gut möglich, dass manche Trails erst dadurch entstanden sind, dass mal jemand quer gefahren ist. Aber muss das zur Regel werden? Braucht man immer den besonderen Kick, mal dort gefahren zu sein, wo noch nie ein anderer war? Wenn sich jetzt jeder aufmacht "neue Trails anzulegen" garantiere ich euch, dann werden die Mountainbiker sehr schnell aus dem Stadtwald verbannt.
Es gibt genug Wege und auch Singletrails, auf denen man herrlich trainieren und Spaß haben kann. Wieso sich dann über bestehende Regeln hinwegsetzen und Gefahr laufen, irgendwann auch die gegebenen Wege nicht mehr nutzen zu dürfen?

*Chr!S*


----------



## JoshSt (30. September 2004)

Hi,

bin zwar neu hier , komme aber auch (bzw. arbeite hier) aus dem Raum Koblenz. Ich bin ein eher dürftiger MTBler und neu in dem Sport. Allerdings hab ich mehr Spass an der Natur als daran am letzten Quintchen Mut und Geschwindigkeit zu feilen. 
Die Stadtwaldstrecken bin ich jetzt ein paar mal gefahren (bei gutem Wetter und schönen Bedingugen). Wanderer hab ich komischerweise keine gesehen. Ein paar Jogger, dazu ein paar MTBler. Die "weisse Kies" Strecken, v. a. die "steilen"(ich weiss, für die meisten von euch is das sicher nich steil) bergauf -Parts haben mir keinerlei Spass gemacht, und deshalb war ich auch erstmal deftig enttäuscht vom Stadtwald. Das aussenrum inkl. Ausblicke und Wegführung ist ok, es ist auch teilweise sehr schön da, aber fahrerisch war es für mich als Anfänger einfach ätzend. Bleibt das so, brauchen sich die Koblenzer ja nicht viele Gedanken zu machen, da werden sicherlich viele Radfahrer eh auf kurz oder lang den Wald meiden.

Nebenbei fand ich als Wanderer(für die das ganze angeblich gemacht ist) die Wege am schönsten, die nicht perfekt hergerichtet waren, wo mal n paar Wurzeln rausgucken und wo man auch mal suchen muss wies an der Kreuzung weitergeht. Die Koblenzer Wege würden mich als Wanderer abschrecken, das ganze ist höchstens für Senioren auf Kaffeefahrt oder 2 Stunden Scheinwanderer (in ihrer Superfunktionskleidung mit 3 Stöcken) geeignet. 

Die Sache mit dem abseits der Wege fahren find ich auch zum kotzen, das Ergebnis von so Aktionen hab ich in meiner Jugend als Skifahrer schon mal mitgemacht. Irgendwann war es vor 10 Jahren soweit, dass du von allen Leuten angemacht wurdest, nur weil du ein guter Skifahrer warst. Und gute Skifahrer sind ja immer direkt auch die bösen, weil die ja auch neben der Piste Pflanzen kaputt fahren und Lawinen auslösen. Den meisten Leuten kam gar nicht in den Sinn, das man auch gut fahren und sich trotzdem ordentlich benehmen kann... Wenn das beim MTB genauso abläuft , dann viel Spass für die Zukunft  Hoffentlich denken diese (hoffentlich wenigen) Leute, die sowas machen,etwas mehr darüber nach, was sie anrichten als damals die "obercoolen" Boarder und Skifahrer. Auf diesem Wege schaffen es die wenigen mit einfachen, aber blöden Mitteln allen anderen den Spass an einer Sportart zu versauen.


----------



## sulibats (30. September 2004)

@Chris: Ich sprach ja nicht davon, dass das zur Regel werden sollte, aber jetzt soll sich einer der durchs Unterholz gefahren ist, am besten persönlich beim Förster entschuldigen, wer der sonst seinen persönlichen Frieden nicht findet. Natürlich gibt es genug Singletrails, aber die dürfen nach Waldgesetz auch nicht mehr befahren werden! Ich glaube nicht, das deshalb jetzt aus Frust jeder querfeldein fährt und sich neue Wege schafft. 
Die Frage ist aber doch, ob der Wald wirklich dadurch geschützt wird und das denke ich nicht. Es gibt wohl nur wenige, die aufgrund der neuen Bedingungen die "verbotenen" Wege meiden werden. Man muss sich nicht jedes Gesetz in Frage stellen: Es macht keinen Sinn bei 0,8 Promille mit dem Polizisten über seine Fahrtauglichkeit zu diskutieren, aber die Basis der Argumentation auf der nun im Wald gegen die MTBler durchgegriffen werden soll, ist meiner Meinung nach mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## Chr!s (30. September 2004)

Es geht mir mit der Entschuldigung mitnichten um den "Seelenfrieden" von irgendjemandem, sondern in erster Linie darum, die Fronten zwischen Forstbeauftragten und Mountainbikern zu klären und vor allem zu entspannen!
Wie Pedalritter schon sagte:


			
				Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jeder etwas Rücksicht auf den anderen nimmt , klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn .


@ sulibats: Ich sag ja nicht, dass ich das neue Waldgesetz begrüße oder mit dem Förster in seinen Argumenten übereinstimme. Die Einschränkung gefällt mir ebenso wenig, wie allen anderen auch. 
Es geht mir darum zu verhindern, dass bestehende Grundeinstellungen von uns Mountainbikern, beispielsweise die Natur nicht zu schädigen und sich verantwortungsvoll zu verhalten, von manchen einfach über Bord geworfen werden, nur um Protest zu üben!

*Chr!S*


----------



## Nakamur (30. September 2004)

sulibats schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Querfeldeinfahren möchte ich aber trotzdem hinzufügen, das wohl auch einige der heutigen Trails dadurch kommen, das mal irgendeiner Querfeldein gefahren ist und ihm einige folgten, wodurch der Boden dort festgefahren wurde und überhaupt erst Trails frei vom wuchernden Wald entstehen konnten. Als Beispiel möchte ich nur mal das Stück oberhalb des Königsbacher-Trails nennen, an dessen Anfang wir auch gestern die Unterhaltung mit dem Förster hatten (Hütte + 2 Bänke). Dieser Weg mündet am Eingang zum Königsbacher-Trail an der Bank auf den regulären Waldweg. Und dieser Trail wäre nicht da, wenn sich da nicht mal jemand über die Regeln hinweggesetzt hätte.



Der angesprochene Trail ist ein wohl ein alter Wanderweg, der in letzter Zeit offenbar wieder häufiger frequentiert ist. Das dies defakto einmal ein Weg war, ist unschwer an einer uralten Drahtseilabsicherung zu erkennen, die kurz unterhalb der Schutzhütte liegt. Hat jemand eventuell eine ältere 1:25000 Karte von dem Gebiet? Eventuell ist dort der Weg sogar noch eingezeichnet. Sicher wäre der Weg zugewachsen, wenn ihn nicht Moutainbiker nutzen würden, da sich hier Wanderer wohl kaum hin verirren. 
Zur aktuellen Rechtslage werde ich einmal versuchen, Kontakt zu Thomas Kleinjohann (DIMB RLP) zu bekommen.
[email protected]
Falls in der Rheinzeitung oder sonstwo irgendwelche Artikel dazu erscheinen, wäre es hilfreich, wenn diese jemand hier veröffentlichen könnte, damit wir auf dem laufenden bleiben.

Gruß Nakamur


----------



## dave (30. September 2004)

wow, bin gerade vom garda zurück und jetzt trifft mich doch gleich der schlag! das ist doch alles wieder typisch deutsch. ok, das ist jetzt ein wenig offtopic ...
wir sind auf der rückfahrt noch mit dem lift zu einem trail hoch und haben erst oben am verbotsschild gesehen, dass der sentiero für radler gesperrt ist. wohl nicht wegen erosion o. ä., sondern weil ein durchschnittsfahrer sich hier bös' langmachen würde. die kohle war nun aber schon geblecht und wir haben extra den umweg in kauf genommen und diesen einen pfad zu fahren. kurzum, wir sind trotzdem runter. dabei begegneten uns mehrere wanderer. die italiener sahen das ganz gelassen und warfen uns sogar bewunderte blicke zu. eine britin war richtig begeistert und unterhielt sich länger mit uns. 
hier zu hause wäre das ganze aber wieder zum spießrutenlauf geworden! ich wünschte mir wir wären hier genauso gelassen wie die italiener. das verbotsschild hatte wegen des fahrtechnischen anspruchs bestimmt seinen sinn für die große mehrheit der biker, doch die wanderer haben gesehen, dass wir kontrolliert und rücksichtsvoll fahren konnten und mussten daher nicht unnötig auf paragraphen rumspringen, wie's hier oft der fall ist.

zur 'neuen' zufahrt des königsbacher-trails muss ich kp recht geben. ein bekannter hatte ihn vor drei, vier jahren auf seiner karte entdeckt. wir haben ihn daraufhin direkt ausprobiert. damals war er als weg jedoch überhaupt nicht mehr zu erkennen. er ist einfach zu steil für wanderer und deshalb verkommen. wir sind ihn dann selber auch nicht mehr runter, bis er jetzt wieder von anderen ausgefahren wurde.
ansonsten wüßte ich übrigens keinen weg, wo wir biker im stadtwald irgendwas kaputt gemacht hätten. bestimmt nicht auf den festen forstpisten. ich hätte im übrigen auch kein problem ein- oder zweimal jährlich mit dem förster und ein paar gleichgesinnten die königsbacher-zufahrt zu pflegen. es gibt doch genug biker denen der pfad am herzen liegt. das sollte doch kein ding sein und wäre vielleicht auch die chance neben wasserrinnen oder was da sonst noch gemacht werden müsste, ein paar nettigkeiten wie stufen oder kleine anlieger einzubauen. 

auf die artikel in der rhein-zeitung bin ich schon gespannt. hatten die nicht vor jahren schon mal gegen die biker im stadtwald gehetzt? mir schwant böses ...


----------



## Ecke2000 (30. September 2004)

Ich hab hier zwei Beispiele aus dem Kölner Stadtwald.
1. Ein breiter Forstweg wird von zigtausend Joggern benutzt. Es entstanden mit der Zeit links und rechts am Rand festgetretene Pfade.
Da die Jogger meist am Rand liefen, statt auf dem weichen Waldboden in der Mitte (die armen Gelenke) konnte ich in der Mitte durchheizen.
Eines schönen Tages kamen Baumaschinen um Bäume wegzuräumen. (das war nach einem mörderischen Sturm Ende November 2002.
Der Weg sah danach aus, als ob da große Baumaschinen langgefahren waren.  
An gleichmäßiges Joggen war nicht zu denken, selbst mit dem Bike hat es keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, durch den ganzen aufgewühlten Sand.
Jetzt sind zwei Jahre vergangen und alles sieht wie vorher aus.
Ob es nun die Jogger oder der Regen oder sonstwas war, ich weiß es nicht. Was ich damit sagen will ist nur:
Egal ob schwere Fahrzeuge oder MTBler, Reiter oder Wanderer Wege "zerstören".
Die Natur gleicht das locker wieder aus, was sind denn bitte 10 Jahre für so einen Wald. Ist ja lächerlich.
Und wenn es die Natur nicht macht, dann treten es die Wanderer eben selber wieder platt.

2.Beipiel: Ein Waldweg im Kölner Stadtwald war eines Tages zum Schotterweg mutiert. Keine Ahnung warum, vielleicht war der Weg ein paar Spaziergängern nach dem Regen zu matschig??
Ich glaube das war irgendwann letztes Jahr im Herbst.
Jetzt ist ein Jahr rum und ich hab keine Ahnung wo der Schotter hin ist!
Ich hab ihn nicht aufgesammelt! Meine Theorie: Der Regen hat den Boden aufgeweicht. Dutzende Leute sind drüber gelaufen oder gefahren und der Schotter hat sich in den Waldboden verabschiedet. Und dafür zahl ich Steuern.

Also Leute, was ich verdeutlichen wollte ist: Wartet erstmal ein Jahr ab, vielleicht ist der Weg bis dahin eh wieder wie früher!
Und vor der Waldpolizei (oh mann war der Witz schlecht), würde ich keine Angst haben.


----------



## Möhre (30. September 2004)

Ecke2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Wartet erstmal ein Jahr ab



...also davon halte ich ja nicht viel... wenn man mal an nem Punkt angekommen ist, wo es eh kaum noch schlimmer werden kann (Bikeverbot, planierte Wege), dann hilft abwarten wohl nicht. So wie der Zustand jetzt im Stadtwald ist, gibt es doch wirklich kaum noch nen Anreiz, dort Touren zu fahren. Da würde ich mich nur noch mehr aufregen, wenn ich auf solchen Wegen unterwegs wäre...  

Ich kann zumindest schlecht ne offizielle MTB-Gruppe anbieten, wenn die MTBiker mit Bußgeldern rechnen müssen, wenn sie mit mir unterwegs sind...
Werde mich also weiterhin bemühen, nen Kontakt zum Sport- und Bäderamt zu bekommen...vielleicht gibts in den Koblenzer Behörden ja doch noch Menschen mit Verstand...


----------



## Pedalritter (30. September 2004)

Also , sehn wir das doch mal so , der Mountainbiker ansich hat , egal wo , keine Lobby   .
Aber wenn wir es schaffen könnten Bikehändler (das Rad , Regenhard etc ..)und Hersteller (Canyon , Chaka...) aus der Umgebung auf den jetzigen Umstand aufmerksam zumachen , und diese mit uns auf die Protest und Unmutswelle aufspringen .
Dann könnten wir eventuell bei der Stadt oder im Kreis mehr Erfolg haben !!!
Denn wenn es der Stadt ums Geld geht , müßten sie einsichtig sein , wenn´s um Arbeitsplätze oder Gewerbesteuer geht   !!!
Aber solang wir uns nicht alle untereinander einig sind (Querfeldein fahren , oder doch Weg nutzen ??) hab ich kein gutes Gefühl bei der Sache !!
Denn so wird unser Sport nie die richtige Akzeptanz bekommen , die er Eigentlich verdient hätte !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siebenberg (30. September 2004)

Hallo

Meiner persöhnlichen Erfahrung zufolge neigen Behörden wenn sie ein bestimmtes Budget  zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen dazu gegen Ende des Jahres für die   Sachen Geld rauszuwefen. Das Buget für das kommende Jahr ist dabei meist  von dem Geld welches im laufenden Jahr aufgewendet wird abhängig. Gibt man weniger aus bekommt man im folgenden Jahr weniger. Um einen Stand zu halten wird in einem Jahr in welchem zum Schluss hin noch Geld " Übrigbleibt " für die Abenteurlichsten Sachen Geld ausgegeben.
Bei Nachfragen hat man dann ein super Konzept zur Stelle welches alles erklärt.
Wer will mir eigentlich ernsthaft erzählen das es zu dieser Jahreszeit sinnvoll sein soll Wege zu sanieren. Zudem Wege die stellenweise in einem besseren  Zustand waren als sie es jetzt sind.
Beispiel : die 6 Km Laufstrecke am Hasenberg. Das neu aufgeschüttete Material ist an mehreren Stellen durch die starken Regenfälle bereits jetzt  weggespüllt und das wird im lauf des Winters bestimmt nicht besser werden. Durch die schweren LKW's ist ebenfalls an mehreren Stellen das Erdreich durchgeweicht.Bin mal gespannt wie sich die ganze Sache weiterentwickelt.
Und sorry aber nach nun fünfzehn Jahren biken habe ich es mir abgewöhnt mich mit Förstern zu streiten die um Ihren Nutzwald und Ihre Pfade bangen wenn da ein paar biker langfahren und im gleichen Atemzug eine asphaltierte Str wenige Meter entfernt durch den Wald führt wo ununterbrochen Jogger und Wanderer zum Waldparkplatz fahren und des Förstrs 4WD Vehicle mit Klima ein paar Meter entfernt am nächsten Waldweg geparkt ist. Was wohl den Wald mehr schädigt.Alleine bei den Abholzmassnahmen im oberen Bereich des Königsbacher Trails haben die Forstmaschinen doch einen größeren Schaden im Wald angerichtet wie alle Biker im Stadtwald übers Jahr zusammen (Falls man hier überhaupt von einem angerichteten Schaden im Fall der biker reden kann). 
Man könnte meinen, wer bei einer solch offensichtlichen Lage der Dinge behauptet die biker seien das Problem, welches es zu beseitigen gilt ,habe eine stark eingeschränkte Sicht von der Wirklichkeit. Es sei denn er sucht noch einen der in sein super Konzept passt. Bzw natürlich einen wegen dem man "es" auch machen muss damit "der" nicht mehr da lang fahren kann und die Wege beschädigt.Oder natürlich die Wirklichkeit ist ganz anders als wir alle denken.

Auch wenn der obige Text stellenweise einen anderen Eindruck vermitteln mag, ich bin auch dagegen wie ein, seines Verstandes Beraubter jenseits jeder Wege durch den Wald zu heizen. Aber die Wege die da sind sollten wir schon nutzten. Wir bezahlen sie schließlich alle mit.

Gruss, gute Zeit Swen


----------



## Chr!s (1. Oktober 2004)

So, ich hatte heute Morgen um 08.00 Uhr ein knapp einstÃ¼ndiges Telefonat mit dem derzeit zustÃ¤ndigen FÃ¶rster der Reviere Remstecken und KÃ¼hkopf Herrn Kutschinski.
Hier die Zusammenfassung:

 Das Landeswaldgesetz gibtâs seit 01.01.2001. Eine Neufassung existiert nicht. Da in der letzten Zeit vermehrt Probleme mit Mountainbikern und mit deren angerichteten SchÃ¤den aufgetreten seien, sÃ¤he man sich jetzt gezwungen hÃ¤rter durchzugreifen und vor allem mehr Ãffentlichkeitsarbeit zu betreiben, um die Gesetzeslage klarzustellen. Die Herrichtung des Rhein-Burgen-Wanderwegs stelle nur den Rahmen des Ganzen. 
Als einschlÃ¤gige Paragraphen fÃ¼r uns Mountainbiker nannte er:

Â§ 3 Abs. 7 LWaldG  Begriffsbestimmungen
*Waldwege * im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind nicht dem Ã¶ffentlichen Verkehr gewidmete, dauerhaft angelegte oder naturfeste forstliche Wirtschaftswege; 
Maschinenwege, RÃ¼ckeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie FuÃwege und -pfade sind *keine * Waldwege.

sowie

Â§ 22 LWaldG Betreten, Reiten, Befahren
(1) Jeder darf Wald zum Zwecke der Erholung betreten. Das Betreten erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr. Neue Sorgfaltspflichten oder Verkehrssicherungspflichten der Waldbesitzenden werden hierdurch nicht begrÃ¼ndet. Das Fahren mit RollstÃ¼hlen steht dem Betreten gleich.
(2) Die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes dÃ¼rfen nicht gestÃ¶rt werden. Auf die Walderholung sowie auf Nutzungsrechte anderer am Wald ist gegenseitige RÃ¼cksicht zu nehmen.
(3) *Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf StraÃen und Waldwegen erlaubt*; darÃ¼ber hinausgehende Reit âund BefahrensmÃ¶glichkeiten kÃ¶nnen die Waldbesitzenden gestatten, soweit dadurch nicht die Wirkungen des Waldes und sonstige RechtsgÃ¼ter beeintrÃ¤chtigt werden. *Die untere ForstbehÃ¶rde kann auf Antrag der Waldbesitzenden StraÃen und Waldwege sperren, wenn besondere SchÃ¤den einzutreten drohen oder bereits eingetreten sind.* Nicht erlaubt ist das Reiten im Wald auf StraÃen und Waldwegen mit besonderer Zweckbestimmung. Die Waldbesitzenden machen die Zweckbestimmung durch Schilder kenntlich. Die Markierung von StraÃen und Waldwegen als Wanderwege oder Fahrradwege ist keine besondere Zweckbestimmung im Sinne des Satzes 2.......
(Sulibats hat das gesamte LWaldG ja ein paar Seiten voher #27 verlinkt)

Kutschinski meinte, dass fÃ¼r den Laien verstÃ¤ndlicherweise ein Waldweg im Sinne des Gesetzes schwer erkennbar ist. Daher gab er als Anhaltspunkt die MÃ¶glichkeit des Befahrens mit einem Holztransporter an. Wo dieser nicht mehr fahren kÃ¶nne, weil der Weg nicht befestigt oder zu schmal sei, kÃ¶nne man davon ausgehen, dass hier kein Waldweg mehr vorliege und dementsprechend das Befahren untersagt sei.
Die im Teil B der GesetzesbegrÃ¼ndung genannte Mindestbreite von 3,50m ist kein Beurteilungskriterium, sondern der Ausbauzustand ist maÃgebend. Die Breite hat lediglich eine gewisse Indizwirkung, da unter einer gewissen Mindestbreite forstwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge nicht mehr eingesetzt werden kÃ¶nnen. Daraus kann aber weder abgeleitet werden, dass schmalere als 3,50 m breite Waldwege keine noch dass breitere auf jeden Fall Waldwege seien.

Er betonte, dass mit dieser Regelung  den Konflikten zwischen Wanderern und Mountainbikern vorgebeugt werden sollte, da auf schmalen Pfaden hÃ¤ufig nicht die MÃ¶glichkeit sei, sich gegenseitig auszuweichen und die Mountainbiker oftmals auch nicht absteigen wÃ¼rden.

Ihm ging es besonders um den Schutz des Weges Laubach/ Rittersturz, der jetzt mit VerfÃ¼gung vom 22.09.2004 gesperrt und als FuÃweg gekennzeichnet ist. Dieser Weg wÃ¤re zum frÃ¼heren Zeitpunkt zwar naturfest gewesen, doch war es fÃ¼r dessen Erhalt notwendig Wasserabweiser einzubauen. Durch die Mountainbiker und ihr âBremsenâ seien diese durchschnitten worden, der spÃ¤tere Regen tat den Rest. Und wieder hÃ¤tte der Weg hergerichtet werden mÃ¼ssen.

Er begrÃ¼Ãte den Gedanken, dass einige Trails und Wege speziell fÃ¼r Mountainbiker ausgewiesen werden und sich die Biker um deren Erhalt selbst kÃ¼mmern kÃ¶nnten, jedoch glaubt er nicht wirklich an einen entsprechenden Einsatz unsererseits. Er habe Ã¤hnliches schon bei den Reitern versucht, die in einen Fonds einzahlen sollten, der dann bei auftretenden SchÃ¤den, verursacht durch die Reiter, fÃ¼r die Wiederherstellung der Wege genutzt werden sollte.

VerstÃ¤ndlicherweise kam er auch auf den Vorfall vom 27.09. zu sprechen. Er habe zunÃ¤chst nur mit 2 jungen Mountainbikern gesprochen, die auch sehr hÃ¶flich gewesen wÃ¤ren. SpÃ¤ter habe er genau die beiden noch mal gesehen, wie sie in einen âschmalen Wegâ eingebogen wÃ¤ren und einer dann durch eine Aufforstung runtergebrettert sei. (Ich sag dazu nichts mehr!  )
Er sagte gleich, er wisse, dass es nur vereinzelt schwarze Schafe gibt. SpÃ¤ter, sei ihm dann noch eine Vierergruppe begegnet, denen er das Ganze dann noch mal sachlich erklÃ¤rt hÃ¤tte.

Momentan treibe noch ein Quadfahrer im Wald sein Unwesen, der den neuen Rhein-Burgen-Wanderweg im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes umgepflÃ¼gt hÃ¤tte. DiesbezÃ¼glich liefen auch Ermittlungen der Polizei. Man sÃ¤he sich aber auch dazu in der Lage BuÃgelder oder sogar SchadenersatzansprÃ¼che an die Mountainbiker zu stellen, die mit ihrem âBremsenâ die Wege beschÃ¤digen oder sich abseits der Waldwege bewegten.  

Soweit die Essenz des Ganzen und jetzt geh ich was trinken!  

*Chr!S*


----------



## sulibats (1. Oktober 2004)

Es geht doch gar nicht um das Gesetz. Das Gesetz besteht, wie du schon sagtest seit 2001, d.h. seit diesem Zeitpunkt (ggf. gewisse Übergangszeit) hätte sich jeder MTBler, der im Wald unterwegs ist, mit diesem Gesetz vertraut machen müssen. Natürlich sind manche Definitionen Auslegungssache, aber ein Waldweg ist eindeutig *kein* Singletrail. Das ist aber doch auch gar nicht der Punkt! Es geht für mich darum, ob die angeblichen Schäden, welche durch MTBler verursacht werden, ein solches Vorgehen notwendig machen. 



> Er habe zunächst nur mit 2 jungen Mountainbikern gesprochen, die auch sehr höflich gewesen wären. Später habe er genau die beiden noch mal gesehen, wie sie in einen schmalen Weg eingebogen wären und einer dann durch eine Aufforstung runtergebrettert sei.


 Das war dann das Gespräch mit meinem Kumpel und mir...aber danach durch die Aufforstung


----------



## Pedalritter (1. Oktober 2004)

Also , ich glaub auch nicht das unser Freund "sulibats" oder dessen Kumpel durch ne Aufforstung brettern !! Dazu kennen wir ihn ja zu gut . (gelle)   .

Ich glaube eher der Herr Oberwaldschrat verwechset da was   .
Und meiner Meinung nach sollte er dann mal zum Optiker gehen


----------



## sulibats (1. Oktober 2004)

Also unterstellen möchte ich dem Förster nix, aber anscheinend haben wir unterschiedliche Ansichten darüber, was Aufforstung und was Singletrail ist.


----------



## cdtreiber (2. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

Ich wollte es eigentlich nicht glauben.
Aber heute habe ich mich aufs Rad geschwungen und habe meinen Augen nicht getraut.
Da will man abseits der Straße ein bißchen im Wald rumrollen und die Wahnsinnigen haben nichts besseres zu tun, als diesen zu betonieren?
Da sprechen schlaue Forstbehörden von zerstörerischen Mountainbikern und was sieht man, Spuren von einem Quad (vierräderige Moppeds) und schwerem Forstgerät.

Also was die Stadt Koblenz sich dort geleistet hat, gehört wirklich in die Sendung Wie bitte!?, wenn es diese noch gäbe.
Statt hunderttausende Euros für einen solchen Schwachsinn zu investieren, die Sinnhaftigkeit ist mir nicht klar, würde man besser das Geld in die völlig desolaten Straßen stecken.

Hoffe nur, daß wir mit unseren breiten MTB Reifen, den ursprünglichen Untergrund wieder ausgraben können, um die Natur wieder zu ihrem Ursprung zu verhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leutz !

Ich wurde von Nakamur gebeten, hier mal aus Sicht der DIMB Stellung zu nehmen. Ist zwar schon spät, aber für ein kleines Statement wirds schon noch reichen 

1. Zur Rechtslage:
wie oben zitiert, ist das Rad fahren auf rlp-Fußwegen und -pfaden im Wald verboten.
Die 3,5 Meter-Regel wäre weit über das hinaus gegangen und sollte ursprünglich sogar im Gesetz verankert werden. Wenigstens das konnte verhindert werden. Die entsprechende Auslegung der Forstverwaltung ist nirgendwo festgeschrieben und stellt eine reine Binnensicht dar. Man hat die 3,5 Meter nicht durchbekommen, also versucht man es durchs Hintertürchen. Diese Auslegung dessen, was ein Waldweg ist, würde vermutlich einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung auch nicht Stand halten. Es gibt viel zu viele Argumente, die gegen solche Regelungen sprechen. 

Aber bei einem beisst die Maus kein Faden ab: Singletrails sind lt. Gesetz verboten (Pfad ist relativ leicht zu definieren und zu erkennen) ! Man muss auch beachten, dass jemanden, der auf einem Pfad in einen Unfall verwickelt wird, eine verschärfte Haftung treffen kann (Verletzung Schutzgesetz). 

2. Kriterien für Wegsperrungen
Aus Sicht der DIMB sind jedoch andere Kriterien als die WEgebreite viel wesentlicherer Natur für eine Bike(un)verträglichkeit. Z.B. Singletrails, die stark durch Fussgänger frequentiert werden, könnten zur besten Sonntag-Nachmittag-Fussgängerzeit für Biker gesperrt werden und zu den anderen Zeiten geöffnet sein. 
Ein anderes Beispiel für ungeeignete Wege sind solche mit einer geringen Oberflächendichte (weiche Fahrbahn), auf denen jede noch so vorsichtige Bewegung mit dem Rad (oft sogar zu Fuss) deutliche Spuren hinterlässt. Diese sind jedoch recht selten und viele schmale, naturfeste Wege sind aufgrund ihrer eher hohen Oberflächendichte (z.B. Felsentrails) weitaus eher geeignet als viele breite Wege. 
Hiervon haben wir vergangenen Monat glücklicherweise die hessischen Forstbetriebe überzeugen können. Diese haben uns nunmehr das Befahrensrecht auf naturfesten Wegen eingeräumt ! Aber das hilft nicht wirklich in Koblenz weiter...
Die breiten Wege birgen nachgewiesenermaßen auch ein viel höheres Gefahrenpotenzial in sich, da dort schneller gefahren wird. Die meisten Nutzer-Konflikte finden ebenfalls dort statt, da oft zu schnell und ohne Vorankündigung an Fussgängergruppen vorbeigeheizt wird.

Wer unsere Argumente nachlesen und sich für die nächste Diskussion mit Förstern etc. wappnen möchte, kann das hier tun:
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/siebengebirge-eingabe040211.pdf
http://www.dimb.de//index.php?option=content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=73
http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/bwaldg-standpunkt-dimb-wege14a-040406.pdf

3. Auswirkungen Presseberichterstattungen
Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich Euch darauf vorbereiten, dass das Biken sich ab dem Zeitpunkt, da eine (vermeintliche) Wegebreitenregelung in der Presse veröffentlicht wird, zum Spießrutenlauf entwickeln kann.
Bei uns (Binger Wald) kam es nach einem Presse-Hinweis auf die ehemals vorhandene 2,5-m-Regel zu echten, teils sogar handgreiflichen Auseinandersetzungen. So ist das nun mal in einem Volk von Hilfssheriffs wie dem unseren...

4. Schäden durch Biker
Das Biken an sich hat eine bessere Umweltbilanz, als das Wandern, da die meisten Biker von zu Hause mit dem Rad starten, statt mit dem Auto anzureisen. Die Bilanz stimmt jedoch nur, solange bestimmte Spielregeln eingehalten werden, die Natur, Mitmenschen und Wege schützen und damit für ein vernünftiges Miteinander sorgen. Siehe z.B. die DIMB Trail Rules http://www.dimb.de//index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43
Wer sich daran hält, verursacht vor allem nicht die Schäden, die hier von der Forstverwaltung behauptet werden.
Aus unserer Erfahrung heraus sind diese Behauptungen meist nicht belegbar. Jüngstes Beispiel: Hessen, wo die angeblichen Schäden durch Erhebung einer Wegemaut von BikerInnen ausgeglichen werden sollten. Seitens der Forstverwaltung wurde zugegeben, dass es keine Erhebungen über von BikerInnen verursachte Schäden gebe. Die Wegemaut ist wieder in der Schublade verschwunden...
So würde mich interessieren, wie die Koblenzer Forstämter die Schäden beziffern. 

5. Vorschläge zur weiteren Vorgehensweise
- Lobbygründung: Findet Euch zusammen und hakt, mit guten Argumenten gewappnet, nach. Sucht das Gespräch ! Sucht nach Antworten auf Eure Fragen ! 
Der öffentlichen Hand ist es aber in der Regel lieber, einen organisierten Ansprechpartner zu haben, als einen "losen Haufen". Deswegen schaut, dass Ihr einen Verein findet, der sich mit Euch verbündet und auch tatsächlich Eure Interessen vertritt. Zur Not gründet eine DIMB IG Koblenz und Ihr erhaltet von uns mehr als nur moralische Unterstützung 
Eine sehr gute Idee ist auch die Einbindung der lokalen Bikewirtschaft. Falls nicht bei Euch bereits vorhanden, kann ich den Kontakt zu einem DIMBo bei Canyon nutzen und für Euch herstellen. Die anderen Kontakte müsstet Ihr selbst aktivieren.
- Erarbeiten einer gemeinsamen Basis mit der Forstverwaltung:
Ihr müsst der Forstverwaltung zeigen, dass Biker besser sind als ihr Ruf und eine solche überzogene Behandlung nicht verdient haben ! Die Äußerungen des Försters zeugen von einer Menge Vorurteile, die es auszuräumen gilt.
Die Masse der BikerInnen ist erheblich besser als ihr Ruf !
Schnappt Euch aber auch die "Schwarzen Schafe" unter Euch und macht ihnen (natürlich ohne Gewaltanwendung) klar, dass Sie Euer aller Sport gefährden.

Ihr müsst beharrlich darauf bestehen, dass die "Biker-Schäden" beziffert oder zumindest an Beispielen belegt werden. Sollte der Nachweis erbracht werden (kann aber nicht viel sein), bietet an, zur Erhaltung der Trails aktiv beizutragen. Zum Einen durch Verzicht auf die Schredderbremse und zum Anderen durch aktive Mithilfe bei der Sanierung.

Jetzt ist es doch recht spät geworden 

Wenn Ihr meine aktive Unterstützung DIMB-RLP-Vertreter in konkreten Gesprächen / Verhandlungen wünscht, lasst es mich wissen. Kostet Euch höchstens ein (oder zwei) Bier 

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Nakamur (5. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank Thomas.


----------



## Möhre (5. Oktober 2004)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Kostet Euch höchstens ein (oder zwei) Bier


Die zwei Bier gehn auf mich (hab schließlich mit meckern angefangen...) 
Also auch von mir schonmal *danke* für deine Unterstützung...


----------



## Siebenberg (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=136604

Das ist vielleicht auch ein gangbarer Weg weiteren Auseinandersetzungen aus dem Weg zu gehen.  Denke schon das die meisten biker durchaus auf die vorhandenen Singletrails "verzichten" würden wenn eine Alternative zur Verfügung stünde. Der Forstamtsleiter Stadtwald Boppard Dr Gerd Loskant machte zumindesten in dem Video den Eindruck als ob der Bau der MTB Strecke für alle eine brauchbare Lösung sei.
Hier währe dann natürlich von Seiten der biker, wie in Boppard auch, Eigeninitiative beim Bau erforderlich. Denke aber das währe in KO kein Problem einige Leute zusammenzubekommen die sich dafür begeistern könnten, vielleicht auch im Rahmen eines Vereins.
Zumal auch einige örtliche Parallelen vorhanden sind bzw in Ko sogar der Zugang zu  einer eventuellen Strecke besser gestaltet werden könnte. Es gibt ja den Remstecken und einige, für Waldwege jedenfalls, stark frequentierte Str im Wald zu welchen man "parallel bauen" könnte. Der Zugang bei eventuellen Unfällen währe somit garantiert, und das Wild würde nicht unnötig verschreckt werden. "Schäden" durch biker würden auch minimiert werden.
Ist zwar nur ein Vorschlag aber wer hätte den Interresse bei so ner Sache  mitzuwirken.


Gruss, gute Zeit Swen


----------



## Pedalritter (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi , bin gestern in Bekond den Herbstabtrieb mitgefahren , muß schon sagen klein aber fein   . Die 60km Strecke mit ca. 1800hm war ganz schön stramm , aber bei dem Wetter gut zu fahren !! Was mich aber an der ganzen Veranstaltung  sehr gefreut hat , war das die beiden Revierförser aus den durchfahrenen Forstrevieren selbst mitgefahren sind , und wohl beim Ausschildern geholfen haben   . 
Da sieht man mal das es auch so geht !!!!


----------



## Chr!s (11. Oktober 2004)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich aber an der ganzen Veranstaltung  sehr gefreut hat , war das die beiden Revierförser aus den durchfahrenen Forstrevieren selbst mitgefahren sind , und wohl beim Ausschildern geholfen haben   .
> Da sieht man mal das es auch so geht !!!!


Auch ein positives Beispiel von Engagement FÜRS Mountainbiken durch Forstbeamte war in der vergangenen Saison der 5. Lauf des Eifel-Mosel-Cup in Mehring an der Mosel. 
Peter Kruse, seines Zeichens Förster in dem Beritt, hatte wahnsinnig viele Stunden damit verbracht, den Wald umzugraben und in einen höchst anspruchsvollen Rennparcous zu verwandeln.   Dass es am Renntag in Strömen regnet, hatte niemand bedacht, dementsprechend zerfahren sah die Strecke danach auch aus. Koblenz hätte beim Anblick der Strecke sicherlich alle Mountainbiker auf die Guillotine gepackt. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Moselgemeinden damals beschwerten, wir hätten zu viel gebremst und sie deshalb jetzt von allen Fahrern Schadensersatz fordern.   

Macht's gut,   

*Chr!S*


----------



## bran (26. Oktober 2004)

das Thema scheint sich momentan wieder erledigt zu haben, oder wie siehts aus? 
also in der RZ dominiert momentan wohl nur das Thema Horchheimer Brücke/Radweg und weitere Bauaktivitäten als die bisher bereits bekannten, kann man momentan auch nicht feststellen
also wenn das alles war zum "Rhein-Burgen-Wanderweg" kann man ja damit leben...


----------



## Janstyler (3. Dezember 2004)

"Also dann passt mal schön auf wo ihr langfahrt und immer schön nett sein zu den Wanderern, denn die bringen die dicke Kohle nach Koblenz."

Meine Güte, Ben!

Der natürliche Feind des Mtbikers is halt der Förster.
Da kann man halt nicht dran rütteln...

Aber im Grunde haste vollkommen Recht, was die Neugestaltung der Wanderwege im Stadtwald angeht. Ist unnötig.
Ganz besonders wird das gerade mehr Touris nach Koblenz locken, das ich nicht lache  !

Nur Koblenz (Stadt) kann eigentlich weniger was dafür.
Dieses ganze Projekt mit den Wanderwegen, auch (Rheinsteg) genannt, ist auf Landesebene beschlossen worden.
Ziel ist wohl irgendetwas in Richtung, Rheintal is nun Weltkulturerbe und die BUGA kommt auch noch nach Koblenz, also muß bis 2010 einiges schöner gemacht werden bei uns... klingt für mich nach Bullshit!!!   

Ciao Janstyler...


----------



## Waldschrat (4. Dezember 2004)

so ich muss auch mal was dazu sagen ^^
lasst euch aber nicht durch den namen waldschrat auf hitzige diskussionen über meine fahrweise ein...  
Find ich mal wieder ne klasse aktion das ganze... werde wohl mal mit digicam bewaffnet nen paar bilder von forstschäden durch wegverbreiterungen und forstfahrzeugen dokumentieren...
ich wäre dafür das sich mal alle treffen denen was an den koblenzer trails liegt(egal welche Gattung von Bikern so leute die sagen CC-Racer sind schwul und Downhiller sind alles gestörte sind denke ich in der szene eh fehl am Platz) und wir mal gemeinsam diskutieren was man machen kann und 2 von uns danach ein Gespräch mit Förster und zuständigen suchen um zu einer Lösung zu kommen die allen passt.
Ich bin auch bereit dafür alle 2 monate nen Tag zur Schaufel zu packen und MIT dem Förster irgendwo irgendwas an wegen oder so zu flicken... wenn man uns gewisse strecken freigibt... nur dazu muss die initative da sein!
von mehr als einer person!

mfg 

mish


----------



## Janstyler (6. Dezember 2004)

Das hört sich doch mal ganz gut an... also wenns zu nem Treffen kommt bin ich mal dabei.

Nur vorweg, es werden auch an anderer Stelle schon Diskussionen mit den Förstern geführt. Und zwar gibts in Koblenz den Forstausschuss, an dessen Tagung Stadtratsmitglieder Teilnehmen.

Wäre es da nicht vielleicht sinnvoller mal über ein Stadtratsmitglied Kontakt aufzunehmen?
Also meine Stadtratsmitglied von unserer Opinion überzeugen und dann an den Fortsausschuß herantreten.
So wirkt das Ganze, meiner Meinung nach, etwas offizieller...

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (7. Dezember 2004)

Janstyler schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Stadtratsmitglied von unserer Opinion überzeugen und dann an den Fortsausschuß herantreten.
> So wirkt das Ganze, meiner Meinung nach, etwas offizieller...



Also bisher ist mir keine weitere Eskalation der Situation bekannt. Die Fußweg- Schilder am Rittersturz wurden wieder entfernt, ob dies allerdings von offizieller Seite erfolgte oder sich da jemand die Freiheit genommen hat???
Auch sind mir bisher keine Artikel in der Rheinzeitung bekannt und diese sind auch nicht unbedingt in der Sache förderlich, da dies z. B. zur Eskalation des Konfliktes beitragen kann, wenn der "Sonntagsnachmittags"-Spaziergänger plötzlich erfährt, das der böse Biker da ja eigentlich nicht fahren darf und nun sein "Recht" in irgendeiner Form beginnt durchzusetzen. Wenn Ihr etwas unternehmen wollt, dann bildet möglichst eine DIMB Interessengemeinschaft Koblenz und versucht dies koordiniert. Selbstverständlich würde ich das dann auch unterstützen, bisher sehe ich aber noch keine Veranlassung, es sei denn es gibt etwas neues? Gab es neue Vorfälle? 

Hier nochmal Auszüge aus der Stellungnahme der DIMB RLP zur Problematik:


			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Auswirkungen Presseberichterstattungen
> Aus eigener leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich Euch darauf vorbereiten, dass das Biken sich ab dem Zeitpunkt, da eine (vermeintliche) Wegebreitenregelung in der Presse veröffentlicht wird, zum Spießrutenlauf entwickeln kann.
> Bei uns (Binger Wald) kam es nach einem Presse-Hinweis auf die ehemals vorhandene 2,5-m-Regel zu echten, teils sogar handgreiflichen Auseinandersetzungen. So ist das nun mal in einem Volk von Hilfssheriffs wie dem unseren...
> [...]
> ...


Mehr Infos auch unter
http://www.dimb.de

Viele Grüße
KP 
Hochschulsport MTB Uni Koblenz


----------



## sulibats (7. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab seit dem nix mehr gehört und auch keinen mehr dort getroffen. Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus das während der Wintermonate nochmal was passiert, sind ja auch wesentlich weniger Biker überhaupt im Stadtwald unterwegs, die Probleme bekommen könnten.

Tja und das mit dem Schild...da trifft eher das Letztere zu  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Joki (7. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
kann einer von euch Koblenzern mir mal bitte  kurz erklären was passiert wenn man aus Richtung Boppard durch den Stadtwald donnert!
Gibt es da Stress oder wie sehe ich das`?

Oder geht es nur um die schönen singletrails, wo man eh seltenst jemand trifft?

Kurze Aufklärung fände ich echt nett!
Weil gerade im Winter kann man im Stadtwald ne schöne Trockenrunde fahren!

mfg joki


----------



## epic_evolution (7. Dezember 2004)

Tach!!!

hab den threat heut das erste mal gesehen, war lang nich mehr hier.. eigentlich wollte ich auch nur mein Prof ändern, weils Big Hit feddich is... blabla, egal...

Jetzt muß ich diesen Mist hier lesen?? Planieren die Trails rund um KO, brüllen kein Geld in der Kasse und Im Rheinhafen kotz ich jeden Tag min 5 mal, wenn ich mit dem LKW dadurch muß weil die Strassen da so geil sind... Aber für Ikea Milliarden für nen Verkehrsknoten ausgeben (A48/B9) der jetzt schon wieder täglich im Berufsverkehr aus allen Nähten platzt.. 

Super Koblenz, ich bin stolz auf dich!!!!

Genug gemotzt... Wer wie wo gibts denn in KO nen Stollenreifenverein, wo man aktiv werden könnte?? Gibts den überhaupt? Mal bitte PM. 

Wie schon öfter gesagt wurde, solang hier nur im thread gebrüllt wird, bekommt "draußen" kein Waldmeister was mit und auch keiner von der Stadt. Also muß da was aus nem Verein heraus was gesagt werden!

Ach und Boppard hat seine Fans... Die kommen mittlerweile aus dem Rhein-Main Gebiet zum fahren 

Greetz

Ilja


----------



## Joki (7. Dezember 2004)

genau das wird Boppard auch noch einige Probleme bereiten!!

wartet ab es wird so kommen das in Boppard bald gar nichts mehr läuft!

wenns soweit ist dann erinnert euch mal an meine Worte

mfg joki


----------



## [FW] FLO (7. Dezember 2004)

epic_evolution schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für Ikea Milliarden für nen Verkehrsknoten ausgeben (A48/B9) der jetzt schon wieder täglich im Berufsverkehr aus allen Nähten platzt..


da sagst du was wahres! ich steh auch jeden morgen drin  



			
				epic_evolution schrieb:
			
		

> Genug gemotzt... Wer wie wo gibts denn in KO nen Stollenreifenverein, wo man aktiv werden könnte?? Gibts den überhaupt? Mal bitte PM.


soweit ich weiß gibts in koblenz keinen?
aber wir haben in boppard ja ne abteilung für MTB in der TG Boppard bekommen. vielleicht hilft das weiter?


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leutz !

Wie auch immer Ihr Euch organisieren wollt, um als Ansprechpartner bei den öffentlichen Stellen mit Eurem Anliegen ernstgenommen zu werden - tut es ! 

Egal ob mit einer Vereinsgründung, dem Beitritt zu einem Verein oder der Gründung einer DIMB IG - tut es !

Und mein Angebot, wenn irgendwo tatsächlich Gespräche anstehen, als DIMB RLP unsere Erfahrungen mit einzubringen und zu  unterstützen, steht nach wie vor ! Dafür bin ich selbst schon zu oft und zu gerne in der Koblenzer Ecke und Boppard gebiked, als dass mir die Super-Trails dort egal wären...


----------



## Möhre (10. Januar 2005)

Muß das Thema nochmal nach oben rücken...

Gibt es irgendetwas Neues? Noch irgendwelche Probleme (außer dass die Wege immer noch planiert sind)??
Wurde kürzlich zu nem Gespräch geordert, wiewowas weitergehen soll mit der MTB-Gruppe unserer BSG... war jetzt länger net mehr im Stadtwald, weils mir zu doof ist...

Sind die Schilder immer noch *weg*, ist nochmal jemand dem Förster begegnet? Bin kein Fan von "ausdiskutieren" aber vielleicht wärs echt mal nicht schlecht sich an nem Abend mit allen, die´s betrifft  (Uni, Vereine, Bike-Läden, BSG´s usw.) zu treffen. 

Hab gesehen, dass der Rhein-Burgen-Weg, um den sich das ganze ja zu drehen scheint, zwischenzeitlich auch beschildert wurde...

Musste sich schon jemand durch die Massen von Wanderern kämpfen? ; )


----------



## karmakiller (21. Januar 2005)

in der Rhein-Zeitung von gestern,20.1.2005, steht ein Artikel über die geplante Einrichtung / Ausschilderung von Nordic-Walking-Strecken im Stadtwald.   
darin heißt es dass 3 Startpunkte geplant sind: Oberwerth, Lichte Eiche und Remstecken 
bin mal gespannt wo die dann entlangführen und wie stark sie genutzt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (20. März 2005)

Neue Saison alte Bekannte!

Hab vorgestern auch mal die Bekanntschaft mit dem Förster gemacht. Er hat mich freundlich darauf hingewiesen das ich nur auf Wegen fahren darf die auch von LKWs befahren werden dürfen.
Er hat behauptet die Biker würden mit ihren schmalen Reifen die Wege kaputt machen, er wollte mir Stellen zeigen wo die Probleme sichtbar wären (hat er aber nicht). Der Weg oberhalb vom Königsbach ist laut seiner Aussage für 100.000 neugemacht worden und die Biker die quer zum Hang fahren machen den Weg kaputt, so das er in 3Jahren nicht mehr benutzbar wäre. Ein solcher neu errichteter Weg müsste aber 15Jahre halten und alleine die Biker sind schuld das das nicht so ist. Mir war der Weg übrigens vorher gut genug! Ich hab Ihm entgegnet, das auch ohne das Befahren durch Bikes der Weg nicht die 15 Jahre ohne Beschädigungen überlebt, das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das Bikespuren alleine so viele Schäden anrichten sollen, das die Forstfahrzeuge in der Nähe des Fernsehturms doch erheblich mehr Beschädigt haben! Darauf antwortete er, das mit diesen Fahrzeugen Geld für den Wald eingenommen wird, das es Gesetzlich erlaubt ist mit Forstfahrzeugen im Wald zu arbeiten und das Biken eben gesetzlich nicht überall erlaubt ist und das in den tiefen Löchern die die Forstfahrzeuge hinterlassen ja Pfützen entstehen in denen Frösche laichen könnten!!!
Er hat jedenfalls sehr einseitig Argumentiert und meinen Anmerkungen eigentlich wenig Interesse und Verständnis entgegengebracht. Ich hab Ihm auch Vorgeschlagen, das man ja Strecken ausweisen kann. In Gebieten wo sich kein Wild befindet und keine Wege zerstört werden können. Das hat auch nichts gebracht. Bei mir ist der Eindruck entstanden, das man die Biker aus dem Wald haben will, weil sie lästig sind und kein Geld bringen. Der Förster hat sich mit dem Waldgesetz bewaffnet und hat sich einige zum Teil nicht korrekte Begründungen zurechtgelegt. Mit diesen Begründungen argumentiert er im Gespräch dauerhaft. Angeblich wird eine Infoveranstaltung vom Forstamt stattfinden. Einen Termin konnte er mir jedoch nicht nennen.
Ich hab Ihn dann auch mal gefragt warum denn in der letzten Zeit so viele Bäume gefällt wurden. Er hat dann etwas Drumherum geredet und im Schluss kam dann doch heraus, das es ums Geld geht. Holz bringt halt Geld in die Kasse. Das nenne ich aktiven Umweltschutz!!!!

Gruß
T.


----------



## sulibats (20. März 2005)

Argh, das passt ja gerade gut zum Frühlingsanfang (was die Temperaturen angeht und auch astronomisch). 



> Der Weg oberhalb vom Königsbach ist laut seiner Aussage für 100.000 neugemacht worden und die Biker die quer zum Hang fahren machen den Weg kaputt, so das er in 3Jahren nicht mehr benutzbar wäre. Ein solcher neu errichteter Weg müsste aber 15Jahre halten und alleine die Biker sind schuld das das nicht so ist.


Es geht ja nicht nur um diesen Weg. Seitdem unten am Eingang zu dem Weg an der Laubach die Treppe ist, fährt da doch eh keiner mehr hoch bzw. runter bin ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Und vom Rittersturz weiter bergauf, Richtung Abenteuerspielplatz (an dem Privatgelände vorbei), ist der Weg mittlerweile so fest, das man 1. gleich auf der Straße fahren kann und 2. mit dem MTB kaum Schäden anrichtet.

Was die Forstfahrzeuge angeht hat er wohl recht: Ich meine, wenn die da Bäume gefällt werden dürfen (aus welchem Beweggrund auch immer), dann müssen die Fahrzeuge schließlich dahin. Da mache ich mir aber auch keine Gedanken drum, das ist Sache der Forstverwaltung abzüwägen, ob solch schweres Gerät sinnvoll ist. Andererseits sind die Maschinen natürlich auch dafür ausgelegt, den Schaden so gering wie möglich zu halten.



> Er hat jedenfalls sehr einseitig Argumentiert und meinen Anmerkungen eigentlich wenig Interesse und Verständnis entgegengebracht.


Das haben wir damals ja auch schon bemerkt. 



> Der Förster hat sich mit dem Waldgesetz bewaffnet und hat sich einige zum Teil nicht korrekte Begründungen zurechtgelegt. Mit diesen Begründungen argumentiert er im Gespräch dauerhaft. Angeblich wird eine Infoveranstaltung vom Forstamt stattfinden. Einen Termin konnte er mir jedoch nicht nennen.


Ja das Waldgesetz regelt die Sache mit den MTBs, von daher ist es ja auch sein Recht damit zu argumentieren. Allerdings ist eben die Frage, in welchem Rahmen man aktiv dagegen vorgehen muss. Mein Fahrrad (bzw. nahezu kein "anständiges MTB") ist sicher nicht StVo-tauglich und trotzdem macht die Polizei keine täglichen Kontrollen, weil es nicht verhältnismäßig ist. Der Förster argumentiert, die MTBler würden die unbefestigten Wege zerstören, nur ob das jetzt wirklich akut ist oder einfach nur ein Sündenbock gesucht wird, ist für mich nicht so klar. Ich denke weder er noch ich können das ausreichend gut beurteilen (kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Mann studierter Geologoe oder ähnliches ist und selbst dann heißt das nicht, das man Objektiv ist).

Bin aber wirklich mal gespannt wie das dieses Jahr weitergeht  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## karmakiller (20. März 2005)

hi tiger2001, wollte mal fragen WO dich der Förster angehalten hat ? 
welchen Weg oberhalb des Königsbaches meint er ? 
dürfen wir auf diesen neugemachten, grau gekieselten Wegen im allgemeinen nicht mehr fahren , oder wie war das zu verstehen ?


----------



## sulibats (20. März 2005)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> hi tiger2001, wollte mal fragen WO dich der Förster angehalten hat ?
> welchen Weg oberhalb des Königsbaches meint er ?
> dürfen wir auf diesen neugemachten, grau gekieselten Wegen im allgemeinen nicht mehr fahren , oder wie war das zu verstehen ?


Der neugemachte, graue Kieselweg darf nicht mit dem MTB befahren werden, da dies 1. ein Fußgängerweg ist (siehe Schilder) und 2. nicht mit einem Forst-LKW befahren werden kann, wobei das Zweite alleine schon ausreicht. Im Endeffekt geht es um den Weg, der von der Laubach von der asphaltierten Straße links den Hang hoch, am Rittersturz vorbei bis zu der Hütte mit Rheinblick führt. Das Waldgesetz beschränkt sich aber natürlich nicht nur auf diesen Weg.

Wo der Förster unterwegs war würde mich auch mal interessieren.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Single-Trail (20. März 2005)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich wird eine Infoveranstaltung vom Forstamt stattfinden. Einen Termin konnte er mir jedoch nicht nennen.




Ohmann das wird ja immer besser...  

...geht da jemand von euch hin?????   

...sagt bescheid wenn ihr was wisst

greetz martin


----------



## Joki (20. März 2005)

Hi zusammen,
also die obengenannten Argumente sind wirklich sehr schlecht!

Man muß zwischen zwei Schadensarten unterscheiden:
1.)
Den wirklich dauerhaften Schaden richten in der Tat nur die Waldfahrzeuge an, weil diese aufgrund ihres enormen Eigengewichts, den Boden nicht nur oberhalb schädigen sondern das gesamte Korngerüst des Weges, d.h. es kommt zu Korngerüstverschieben in tieferen Schichten!
2.)
Die Schäden, die aufgrund der Fahrdynamilk (also oberirdischer Abtrag der Humusschicht) entstehen sind ja sowieso offensichtlicher als die Schäden aus dem Eigengewicht!

Folge aus 1.)...der komplette Unterbau des Weges geht kaputt!

Ganz zu schweigen von den hohen Verdichtungsschäden im losen Waldboden(Rückgassen), also quer von Forstwegen ab!
Die Uni Koblenz hat einmal ein Forschungsprojekt gestartet in dem die Folgen der Rückfahrzeuge untersucht wurden ---> Regenwasserversickerung ist fast unmöglich! folge daraus es kommt zu Errosionschäden und schnellerem Wasserpegelanstieg!

Es stimmt zwar, dass damit Geld verdient wird und deshalb in Kauf genommen wird aber es widerspricht nicht den grundsätzlichen Fakten und Erkenntnissen!
Die Schäden werden ein lediglich akzeptiert!

Wir biker hingegen greifen nur die ersten paar cm also den A Horzont an....das macht einem guten Unterbau nichts aus....
also ich wünsche mir von Försters Seite einfach eine objektivere und fundierte Meinung !

Ob ein Einsatz von schwerem Gerät und offroadspaß der Förster wirklich notwendig ist, sei mal dahingestellt!

Aber meiner Meinung nach, ist das Verhälnis zwischen Schaden und Nutzen nicht zufrieden stellend, dies kann ich euch an mind. einem dutzend Beispielen per Bild dokumentieren!


Naja ich würd mal locker daher sagen, fahrt einfach weiter....es wird immer MTB-Gegner geben!

In diesem Sinne schönen Sonntag Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (20. März 2005)

Tja, was soll man dazu sagen?

In gewisser Weise können wir aufgrund der bereits gemachten Erfahrungen mit dem grünen Mann schon jetzt sagen, wie die Saison weiter verlaufen wird. (s. vorige Beiträge aus 2004)
MTBler trifft Förster - Förster hält Vortrag, macht Du-Du-Du! - MTBler fährt weiter uuuund das Ganze wieder von vorn!

Am besten wir beschränken uns hier auf wirklich besondere Ereignisse in dieser Sache, wie z.B. das erste Bußgeld oder Anzeigen, ansonsten können wir die Beiträge kopieren und einfügen.

Als dann, wünsch euch trotzdem eine schöne und erfolgreiche Saison 2005.
 
_*Chr!S*_


----------



## Tiger 2001 (21. März 2005)

Hallo,

hab den Treffpunkt mit dem Förster mal in die angehängte Karte eingetragen!

Gruß
T.


----------



## toncoc (21. März 2005)

Ein guter Bekannter von mir war einige Jahre Förster im Elzer Wald.
Er hatte eigentlich nur etwas dagegen, wenn wie wild die Single Trails gebrettert wird, weniger wegen der Umwelt, als mehr wegen dem Risiko für die Wanderer. Alle Behauptungen, das MTB den Wald zerstört sind totaler Blödsinn!

Ich fahre regelmäßig Strecken in der Dauner Gegend ab. Wer den Vulkanbike mitgefahren ist, weiss wie die letzten Jahre die Strecke nach dem Rennen ausgesehen hat. Da habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch Gedanken über die Umweltverträglichkeit unseres Sportes gemacht.
Allerdings sehen die Strecken relativ schnell wieder normal aus!

Im Gegensatz dazu die Strecken nach Einsatz von sogenanntem speziellen Waldgerät zum Fällen. Da erholt sich nix - definitiv! Ganz im Gegenteil!
Habe ich mich bei unserer Forstverwaltung auch schon mehrfach beschwert, das in Waldgebieten, in denen massiv gefällt wurde, zwar einwandfrei die zerfledderte Waldautobahn aufgeräumt wurde, aber manche Reste einfach auf den kleineren Wegen liegen blieben. So wurden letztes Jahr auf 3 meiner wöchentlichen Runden die kleinen Wege mit umgestürzten oder gefällten Bäumen unbegehbar gemacht, die einfach liegen gelassen wurden. Das ist dann das ganze Jahr über so geblieben, trotz mehrfacher Hinweise. Da blieb dann nur die Option mit Säge bewaffnet die Wege selbst so frei zu machen, das man da wenigstens irgendwie durchkommt.

Das gleiche mit den Moselradwegen, die in Ufernähe liegen. Die sind bei uns meist bis in dem Mai hinein mit den Resten der letzten Hochwasser versaut - unbefahrbar.
Von den Autofahren wird man dann blöd angemacht, warum man nicht die Radwege benutzt. Kann man die Radwege nicht im März reinigen? Auch hier keine Antwort der Stadtverwaltung auf mehrmaliges Anfragen.

Es muss irgendwie in die Köpfe der Verantwortlichen in der Region, das es nicht nur gilt ein Weinfest nach dem anderen zu veranstalten und die Moselpromenaden zu schmücken. Es gibt auch noch Menschen, Einheimische wie Touris, die diese wunderschöne Gegend auch zum biken nutzen wollen!

Unser Verein ist in der Hinsicht leider auch zu leise. Die versteifen sich halt mehr auf RR.


----------



## >Helge< (24. März 2005)

Chr!s schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, was soll man dazu sagen?
> 
> In gewisser Weise können wir aufgrund der bereits gemachten Erfahrungen mit dem grünen Mann schon jetzt sagen, wie die Saison weiter verlaufen wird. (s. vorige Beiträge aus 2004)
> MTBler trifft Förster - Förster hält Vortrag, macht Du-Du-Du! - MTBler fährt weiter uuuund das Ganze wieder von vorn!
> ...




Na ja, das sehe ich etwas anders!

Solange sich keiner aufmacht an der Situation zu arbeiten und etwas zu ändern wird es wohl so weiter laufen und schlussendlich etvl. dazu führen daß wirklich der komplette Stadtwald für Biker gesperrt wird!
...bzw. die meisten von uns kein Interesse mehr am Stadtwald haben und die Lobby gegen uns dann ihr Ziel erreicht hat!

...was man mit Gründung/ Beitritt eines Vereins bewirken kann haben uns die handvoll Jungs aus Boppard ja wohl deutlich gezeigt!
(s.Bericht in der aktuellen BIKE)

Es scheinen ja irgendwie genug Leute Interesse zu haben ihre Meinung zu vertreten und sich auch um die Pflege solcher Trails ect. zu kümmern!
Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal den Schritt machen und sich treffen...!?!

Im übrigen habe ich persönlich auch noch nie Probleme mit Wanderern gehabt, auch wenn wir SingleTrails fahren!
Im Gegenteil! ...kommt halt auch immer auf das eigene Auftreten an!
Also das Argument kann´s nicht so ganz sein!

Ich habe allerdings auch schon die Bekanntschaft mit einem Förster im Brexbachtal gemacht, der nett aber bestimmt darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat daß der "Römerturm Trail" unter Strafe bis zu 70 Euro nicht zum befahren freigegeben ist!
Daß dieser Trail allerdings wahrscheinlich erst durch Wanderer enstanden ist und von diesen recht häufig genutzt wird scheint dabei nicht zu interessieren!

Die Logik kann man auch irgendwie nicht verstehen. Statt die Möglichkeit gewisse Wege für uns öffnen und somit das Ganze zu lenken und in gewissse Formen zu bringen wird einfach immer direkt ein Verbot in Betracht gezogen!

...hmm?


----------



## Chr!s (24. März 2005)

Helius schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheinen ja irgendwie genug Leute Interesse zu haben ihre Meinung zu vertreten und sich auch um die Pflege solcher Trails ect. zu kümmern!
> Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal den Schritt machen und sich treffen...!?!



Dieser Thread hier ist schon ziemlich lang aber wenn man ihn sich mal genauer durchliest, wird man erkennen, dass all diese Vorschläge bereits einmal gemacht wurden und bisher noch gar nichts gefruchtet hat.
Es kam weder zu einem Treffen von uns MTBlern untereinander, noch zu einem Treffen mit Verantwortlichen der Stadt.
Die Vorschläge sind gut, ohne Frage, aber die wenigsten von uns haben die Zeit oder schlichtweg die Motivation sich in einer solchen Form für die Sache einzusetzen.
Es wird eben so lange gefahren, wie es geht, bis der erste große Schlag kommt, sei es in Form von weiteren Sperrungen oder sonstigen Sanktionen gegen uns. Dann wird der Otto-Normal-Biker wohl den Stadtwald Koblenz meiden, sich in andere Regionen verziehen oooder es kommt dann endlich mal zu einem Zusammenschluss. Aber erst dann, denn bisher ist noch nichts erhebliches passiert, außer, dass sich der grüne Mann aufregt.

Also warten wir alle ab. (Ist halt am einfachsten und jeder denkt sich: "Solang es mich nicht trifft...")

In diesem Sinne  

_*Chr!S*_


----------



## Pedalritter (19. April 2005)

gibt´s nix neues aus´m Stadtwald zu berichten


----------



## karmakiller (4. August 2005)

ich weiß ja nicht seit wann das ist, aber an der Eisernen Hand Richtung MerkurTempel hoch ist mir gestern so ein Nordic Walking Pictogramm aufgefallen - da werden wohl speziell beschilderte Strecken und Rundkurse angelegt 

zu gewissen Uhrzeiten ist das Gebiet rund um den Remstecken also zu meiden   

hab aber gestern nach Feierabend also zw. 17 und 19 Uhr trotzdem dort meine Runden gedreht (hatte Angst dass es anfängt zu regnen / zu gewittern und wollte daher notfalls wieder einigermaßen schnell zuhause sein) 
das war schon extrem was dort an (Nordic) Walkern und Läufern unterwegs war 
die Biker sind einfach in der Unterzahl


----------



## Chr!s (4. August 2005)

@ karmakiller: Tja, für diese Sportlergruppe werden extra Wege zur Verfügung gestellt und ausgeschildert. Ist auch verständlich, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Nordic-Walker mit ihren Skistöcken dem Boden ja von Nutzen sind. Er wird gelockert und bekommt durch die Löcher Sauerstoff.
Im Gegensatz dazu, wir schlimmen MTBler, die wir doch mit unseren Stollenreifen die Erosion vorantreiben. Ist ja klar, dass eine Beschilderung für uns dann nur am Rhein entlang erfolgen kann. Asphalt eben...

Gruß   

_*Chr!S*_

Aber mit den Walkern, Spaziergängern und Joggern hat man eigentlich als Biker kaum Probleme, sofern man schön grüßt und lächelt...


----------



## Chr!s (20. April 2006)

Derzeit wieder im Stadtwald zu beobachten: Der von allen so hochgejubelte Rhein-Burgen-Wanderweg wird durch die Holzrückefahrzeuge wieder in den Urzustand zurückversetzt, wenn auch unbeabsichtigt aber momentan wird sicherlich jeder Wanderer die vermatschten und zerfahrenen Wege meiden. Aber Mountainbiker gebt Acht!: Sollte die Fortsbehörde Abdrücke von Stollenreifen im Matsch finden, werden die Wege geschlossen!


----------



## Joki (20. April 2006)

Ihr müßt einfach nur schnell genug fahren...dann kann man keine Stollenabdrücke mehr sehen

ICh dachte die Situation in Ko hätte sich beruhigt, das wurde mir zumindest von einigen hier aus dem Forum so gesagt.....


Was ist denn jetzt Fakt?


GRuß Joki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (30. Juli 2006)

jede Menge neuer Kies im Stadtwald  
was soll das ? alles für die Walker und Läufer ? 

nun ja, wollte aber eigentlich was anderes: 

und zwar ist mir heute auf meiner Tour mal wieder eine Frage durch den Kopf gegangen: 
was soll dieses Gatter hinter Hünenfeld ?  ich schließe es immer (aber ohne den Verschlussstift) , frage mich aber jedes mal was es eigentlich damit auf sich hat ? 
vielleicht kann mich da jemand schlau machen  danke


----------



## Nakamur (30. Juli 2006)

Wildschweine? Die Landwirte freuen sich, wenns zu ist, sonst graben die Viecher alles um. Viele Gruesse


----------



## sebot.rlp (31. Juli 2006)

Das mit dem neuen Kies ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, die schütten das Zeug fast auf jeden Weg!

Das nervt einfach nur, auf dem Belag macht es keinen Spaß zu fahren und außerdem ist der nach ein paar Jahren eh wieder weg.

Aber anscheind hat die Stadt Koblenz jede Menge Geld zu viel in der Kasse.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## karmakiller (31. Juli 2006)

sebot.rlp schrieb:
			
		

> *Das nervt einfach nur, auf dem Belag macht es keinen Spaß zu fahren* und außerdem ist der nach ein paar Jahren eh wieder weg.
> Aber anscheind hat die Stadt Koblenz jede Menge Geld zu viel in der Kasse.



jep, so langsam bekommt man echt den Eindruck als ob dadurch die Biker aus dem Wald vertrieben werden sollen 

@Hünenfeld-Gitter:
ok dann kann ich mir diesen Verschlußstift also tagsüber auch weiterhin sparen, den muß man dann ja wenn erst abend betätigen


----------



## sebot.rlp (31. Juli 2006)

Ich weiß garnicht was alle gegen uns liebe Biker haben. Ständig wird gemeckert, die Biker machen ja alles kaputt, etc.

Am schlimmsten sind immer noch die Jogger oder Walker die immer den ganzen Weg in anspruch nehmen!


----------



## karmakiller (1. August 2006)

naja die meisten sind da aber auch ok, einmal geklingelt, wird zumeist auch Platz gemacht 
aber Ausnahmen gibt es leider überall 

ich denke, Mountainbiker sind den anderen Waldbenutzern im allgemeinen einfach zu schnell und somit schlecht berechenbar und daher ein Dorn im Auge 

naja aber so persönlich hatte ich im Stadtwald noch keine Probleme (unfreundliche u. böse Blicke zähle ich jetzt mal nicht als Problem   )


----------



## sebot.rlp (1. August 2006)

Ja genau. Der Stadtwald ist auch sehr groß, da verläuft sich auch vieles.


----------



## DiscoOlsen (10. August 2006)

Mal ganz im Ernst, dass die Hippos vom Ordungsamt sich Nachmittags in den Wald stellen und kontrollieren.....das glaubt doch keiner ernsthaft. Und wenn die Jungs doch da sind, würde ich gerne mit meiner Visa Karte bezahlen. Wo ich die in meiner Bikerkluft verstecke überlaß ich eurer Phantasie.


Der ewige Kampf MTBler-Förster-Wanderer......lohnt sich nicht drüber aufzuregen. Wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## wilde_kerle (11. August 2006)

Hallo Ihr da draussen,

das ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Mit dem MTB bin ich seit 1988 unterwegs. Unseren Stadtwald kenne ich sehr gut. Ebenfalls bin ich oft als Läufer (kein Jogger  unterwegs. Daher kenne ich beide Seiten ziemlich gut.
 Als Läufer könnte ich kotzen, wenn mir einer den Hasenberg runter entgegen kommt. Das geht zu schnell, ist teilweise unübersichtlich und gibt daher oft Stress. Das gleiche gilt für Teile der Schwedenschanze. Natürlich ist diese Verbindung zur Stadt super, ich nutze sie selbst meistens. Ich sage nur Spaziergänger und unübersichtliche Kurven in Verbindung mit hoher Geschwindigkeit. Oder Remsteckenrundwanderweg, der ist nur was für Spaziergänger. Der Fußweg zum Rittersturz ist jetzt ein Fußweg und Punkt. - der war früher eh interessanter.
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es ätzend, wenn Jogger und Spaziergänger den Pfad zwischen Remstecken und Kühkopf benutzen, wo ein gut ausgebauter Weg direkt nebenher führt. Oft legen einige derer noch Äste quer auf den Weg, die man als Biker erst im letzten Moment sieht.
Allerdings ist man mit Rücksicht und Freundlichkeit meistens auf der sicheren Seite. das sind so meine Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Möhre (11. August 2006)

Naja, ursprünglich gings ja mal nicht darum, ob sich Biker und Wanderer/Walker/Jogger/Läufer(und natürlich der Förster) lieb haben... 
...sondern darum, dass es totaler Blödsinn war und ist, dass die ehemals unberührten Trails im Stadtwald mit ner Menge "Schotter" platt (und breit) gemacht wurden.
Dass von der Aktion irgendjemand profitiert hat, kann ich bis heute nicht feststellen.


----------



## karmakiller (22. August 2006)

wilde_kerle schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr da draussen,
> 
> das ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum. Mit dem MTB bin ich seit 1988 unterwegs. Unseren Stadtwald kenne ich sehr gut. Ebenfalls bin ich oft als Läufer (kein Jogger  unterwegs. Daher kenne ich beide Seiten ziemlich gut.
> *Als Läufer könnte ich kotzen, wenn mir einer den Hasenberg runter entgegen kommt.* Das geht zu schnell, ist teilweise unübersichtlich und gibt daher oft Stress.



den Hasenberg runterzufahren ist erst seit der Kies dort liegt schwierig geworden
ohne Schotter wäre er problemlos in beide Richtungen befahrbar


----------



## karmakiller (21. September 2006)

ich wollte nur kurz informieren dass der Weg zwischen Waldesch und Hünenfeld momentan wg einer Baustelle gesperrt ist 
ist dann bestimmt demnächst auch geschottert


----------



## Schutzblech (21. September 2006)

karmakiller schrieb:


> jep, so langsam bekommt man echt den Eindruck als ob dadurch die Biker aus dem Wald vertrieben werden sollen



Genau, die Forstleute haben nämlich ein einschlägiges Forum gelesen und spitzgekriegt, dass sich dort so ziemlich jeder Biker über geschotterte Waldwege mokiert.


----------

